
How To Make A Million Before You Turn 20 - nreece
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/02/09/teen-millionaires-startups-ent-success-cx-ml_0211millionaires.html
======
daniel-cussen
I really felt welcome at Forbes' site after the lovely welcome screen. Running
a great website is in the details.

------
inklesspen
Misleading headline. It is more "how five people made a million before they
turned 20". I was expecting something more along the lines of "Rich Dad, Poor
Dad" type advice.

------
edw519
Great reading! Here's more:

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1600080138>

